# how to catch bait?



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey guys i am a poor college student and i need to learn to catch bait. I would like to catch pin fish, or anything else that would be good bait for reds, throut, or anything that i can catch from the peir or bridge. I know that you can rake for sand fleas, but not to good at catching bait fish. I have a sabiki rig not sure how to use it though. Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

buy a cheap cast net and learn how to throw it. you can catch alot of bait in one throw once you practice enough


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Cast net is your best bet. If you get one tho and throw from a bridge or pier learn from my mistake. GET A LONGER ROPE> I felt so stupid and hit my hand on the rail and think I broke a finger.... 

To work the sibiki on a bride or pier. Get on the shady side of the piling. drop it down and work it up. By working do small jigging action. If they wont hit, crumble dog food up and drop it in. Not big enough for them to eat but to get them aggrivated and hungry. Then drop your rig. 

Good Luck!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I always used gold trout hooks size 14 on a hand string. Stupid pinfish will come up to the bare hook and bite it.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Cast net all the way, well, bait net. You can also search this forum, it usually posts some pinfish traps on it. If you have an area that you can put it in the water and no one take it, it'll save you some time in the am's and you can just hit the water!

Tight Lines!


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys keep the ideas coming. I have a pin fish trap, but every time i use it someone steals the fish. I will catch them one day.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

> *gotwake7 (4/30/2008)*Thanks guys keep the ideas coming. I have a pin fish trap, but every time i use it someone steals the fish. I will catch them one day.


you ever thought of moving the trap to a less obvious place??


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

stealing your pinfish? lol... are you sure that you're catching any in the first place???


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with the cast net, butI wouldn'twaste your money on the 3 and 4ft nets. The 5ft will do but the 6 to 8ft nets seem tobe eaiser to throw and catch bait.You can get the cheap blue nets from Wal-Mart $25 to $30.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *acoustifunk (4/30/2008)*I agree with the cast net, butI wouldn'twaste your money on the 3 and 4ft nets. The 5ft will do but the 6 to 8ft nets seem tobe eaiser to throw and catch bait.You can get the cheap blue nets from Wal-Mart $25 to $30.


I agree. This all really depends on what type of fish you're going after. Inshore, cast net. Offshore/pier/jetty sabiki's and pinfish traps. If you don't want to worry about bait try using artificial baits inshore. There are a ton of topics on whats best in this forum. Good luck.


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

no i put my trap in the same place evey time. NOT of course i move it i have only done it once, but i think that i have a good place now.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

> *gotwake7 (4/30/2008)*Thanks guys keep the ideas coming. I have a pin fish trap, but every time i use it someone steals the fish. I will catch them one day.




My problem is that when I go back to get the pinfish, my whole trap is gone. Sucks big time. Lost 2 that way so far.:nonono


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

Get you some squid cut tiny pieces on a tiny hook. you will catch pin fish until your sick of cathing them.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go, if you want pinfish, The best and fastest way that I have found to get them is to use a Sabiki rig with the small hooks, "there is 2 sizes" at Walmart, you can pick them up and many place though. Put very small pieces of cut squid on each hook and a weight at the bottom swivel. Toss it in, if they are there you will get bites on it. Once you feel them bite, give it a light jerk but leave it in place. After 2 or 3 times of this don't set the hook and just real in. I get 3-5 pin fish at a time doing it this way and you will have more than a dozen in no time at all. good luck.


----------

